# Will Sigma-EF-500-DG-ST work on EOS 600D



## mukul (Mar 10, 2015)

Can anyone highlight if Sigma-EF-500-DG-ST will work on EOS 600D?

Its ~ $70 in used but working. Does it worth?


Thanks


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 10, 2015)

I've had this flash Sigma working fine on my Rebel 350D and 400D also. But when I bought Rebel 550D did not work. So, I say it will not work with 600D

I was really pissed off, and I swore to myself that I would never buy a TTL flash third party manufacturers.

On the other hand, I was seduced by the wonderful Sigma 50mm F1.4 Art, which can receive firmware update, if you happen incompatibility with cameras in the future.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 10, 2015)

Unfortunately, its common for third party flashes to be incompatible with newer model Canon DSLR's. When a flash model is still in production, a firmware update may be developed, but a out of production flash may not work on newer bodies.

I've bought Sigma EF compatible lenses that became doorstops as well for the same reason, they did not work on Canon DSLR's and could not be updated. It was even worse for those who bought Quantaray rebranded Sigma lenses. 

Tamron has not been hit so hard this way, they have had a couple of lenses with this type of issue, but Sigma's entire lineup would not work when the change from EOS film to EOS DSLR's happened. I had five Sigma's and a couple of Quantarays, and only one could be upgraded. I dumped the rest.


----------

